# The Flaming Lips



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The Soft Bulletin and Yoshimi are generally thought to be highly sought out albums. I love both, and some of their other works like The Terror. 

Their covers of Sgt. Pepper's and DSOTM are A+!

What do you think of this highly unique band?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've known about them for years but I've never heard a note of their music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I've known about them for years but I've never heard a note of their music.


Certainly try The Soft Bulletin.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Talentless band. They were trendy a few years ago.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I just saw a piece on You Tube, Will You Return / When You Come Down 


May I pass ?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> ...
> 
> What do you think of this highly unique band?


They burn my mouth.

Nonetheless, I _do_ have a couple of their albums, including _Oh My Gawd!!!...The Flaming Lips_ (the clear vinyl special edition), _Doing The Dark Side Of The Moon_ with Stardeath and White Dwarfs, Henry Rollins, and Peaches (on seafoam green vinyl), _With A Little Help From My Fwends_ (on Orange Fluorescent vinyl), and Hear It Is (on black vinyl).

























As well, my CDs include _The Soft Bulletin_ and _Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots_. _And_ ... I have the 4-CD set (!) of _Zaireeka_, which is really a one-CD album meant to be played simultaneously on four CD players, and whose opening song is titled "Okay I'll Admit That I Really Don't Understand" which, more or less, explains everything you need to know (or will ever know) about The Flaming Lips.

















Which might tag me as a fan. But because I have a long interest in experimental music of all genres, I'm not so sure it is fandom for the band or fandom for the band's philosophical approach to making music. Still, I'm glad they're around to listen to.

Oh! Did I mention: they make my mouth burn?


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

They from my home state and saw them live at a music festival but can't say they've really made an impression...


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> They burn my mouth.
> 
> View attachment 163672
> 
> ...


If only their music was half as interesting as their album artwork. :tiphat:


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I remember liking _The Soft Bulletin_ - the sound of the album, production, I thought was interesting. But I lost track of the band and forgot about them until recently. For a while I got the impression they were the flavor of the month ...


----------



## thejewk (Sep 13, 2020)

I like the Flaming Lips, the noisier the better. I really like the Heady Fwends stuff and eps from a few years back, and the very long form jams. Seen them a bunch of times too.

I don't follow them very closely nowadays but I admire their spirit still.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Red Terror said:


> Talentless band. They were trendy a few years ago.


I still think Soft Bulletin is worth a listen for any music lover of experimental rock.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I liked Clouds Taste Metallic, but not their other stuff. The off-tune vocal style gets annoying quickly. it reminds me of Paul Westerberg, who obviously influenced that style, and liked the Replacements better.


----------

